# Blu-Ray Player



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Last year, just before Christmas, I bought a Sony Blu-Ray player. Once I figured how to configure the screen settings, it worked very well. No problems.

Last last night, I put a Blue-Ray disc in the player; I don't have but a few. My collection consists of mostly DVD's. Anyway, it flashed a message on the screen saying something to the affect that the player was not able to play this type of disc. I had not put one in it in quite some time.

The player has an Ethernet connection of the back, so I pulled out a cable and hooked it up to my router. The player said a software update was available. It took about 15 minutes to update everything.

When it was finished and had restarted itself. I put a Blu-Ray back in. It presented the same message as before.

DVD's play just fine. After the update, the DVD playback has a somewhat higher quality.

So, if anyone has any ideas about the Blu-Ray issue, I would like to see them...


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You might try this:


> Reset the BD Player:
> Remove the disc from the BD player.
> Turn off the BD player.
> Unplug the power cord of the BD player from the electrical outlet.
> ...


Source: https://community.sony.com/t5/Blu-Ray-General/Blu-ray-disc-won-t-play-on-Blu-ray-player/td-p/99903


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> You might try this:
> 
> Source: https://community.sony.com/t5/Blu-Ray-General/Blu-ray-disc-won-t-play-on-Blu-ray-player/td-p/99903


This didn't work. I used a brush type laser lens cleaner. No joy there either.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm... 

How about these instructions from Sony:Sony > Article ID: 30372 | Last Updated: 04/07/2016 > *Unable to play a Blu-ray Disc movie*​


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

> WARNING: There is a risk of hardware damage. Do not use cleaning discs or disc/lens cleaners (including wet or spray types). These may cause the apparatus to malfunction.


I guess I broke the cardinal rule. I used one after the problem started. I can rule out step 1. All three BD's played before the problem. Step 2: None of the discs have any dirt or scratches.



> Set the Output Video Resolution setting of the Blu-ray Disc player to the corresponding setting of the TV.


I can run it at 720p or 1080i, or did.



> An Internet connection is required. Check the network settings to see if the Blu-ray Disc player is connected to the Internet.
> Set the BD Internet Connection setting in the BD/DVD viewing Settings menu to Allow.
> 
> If you cannot play the disc after setting the BD Internet Connection to Allow, set the same setting to Do Not Allow, and delete any conflicting BD-Live data from the BD/DVD Viewing Settings menu. Then, set the BD Internet Connection setting back to Allow, and try to play the disc again.


I set this to "allow" last night after I connected the Ethernet cable. I'll have to check the bottom part. I'm not sure this player has the "live" feature.

Thank you for taking the time to look this up. :smile:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome. Sorry to hear though that the only resolution at this point may be replacement? :sad:


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

> Sorry to hear though that the only resolution at this point may be replacement?


I'm not quite ready to give up on it yet. As I wrote last night, I'm not sure about the "live" feature. I will look to in the settings to verify this. If it does, then the suggestion was to delete all the data for it.

I noticed the USB port on the back when I got it. I didn't know what it was for until I read the documents you provided. I have a few loose USB thumb-drives around here that I could use. It probably would not need to be very large.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. 

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, it's a "brick" when it comes to playing BD's. Sony needs to do much better! :angry:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a bumer. And yes, they do. 

Quit buying Sony stuff here years ago when it was found out their music CDs were installing root kits.


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> That's a bumer. And yes, they do.
> 
> Quit buying Sony stuff here years ago when it was found out their music CDs were installing root kits.


This one is my last! There are other brands. LG, Samsung, and more.

Root kits?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Here you go:Google: *define:rootkit*

Google: *sony rootkit*​


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> Here you go:Google: *define:rootkit*
> 
> Google: *sony rootkit*​


A deceptive name. Sony isn't based in the U.S. so I guess they feel they can get away with this sort of thing. I wonder what they think they can learn by invading other people's computers?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*root* is the conventional name of the user who has all rights or permissions (to all files and programs). Also sometimes referred to as *Superuser*. More here: https://www.google.com/#newwindow=1&q=define:root+unix


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been through 3 samsung players because they didn't work well with my brand of TV. Apparently this is a common issue. I just use my PS3 to play BD now, even then it's also starting to crap out on me. My parents use LG equipment, no issues.


----------

